# Dual Boot - Win7 / Linux Mint 17 auf SSD installieren



## ActiveX (14. September 2015)

Hallo ins Forum,
ich spiele zur Zeit mit dem Gedanken mir ein Dual Boot System mit LinuxMint und Windows 7 zu erstellen.
Momentan nutze ich als Systemplatte meine Crucial M500 mit 128GB, zusätzlich habe ich dann noch einen 500GB HDD im Rechner, auf der ich meine Musik, Bilder etc (auch Spiele) gelagert habe.

Nun meine Fragen:
Ist es möglich das ich auf der SSD Linux und Windows im Dual Boot betreibe und dann auf der HDD weiter meine Musik, Bilder, Spiele etc. auslagere? 
Kann ich dann auf diese HDD von beiden Betriebssystemen aus zugreifen? Sprich unter Linux Musik hören (welche dann ja auf der HDD liegt) oder unter Windows ein Spiel spielen möchte (welches auf der HDD installiert ist) ??

Ich würde zwar gerne vollständig auf LinuxMint umsteigen, jedoch habe ich Bedenken, falls ich doch irgendwann mal wieder was Gescheites zocken will...
So kann ich dann meine alltäglichen Arbeiten (Internet, Office, Musik etc) von Linux aus nutzen und wenn mich die Spielelust überkommt dann einfach mit Windows booten um zu zocken.

Ist mein Vorhaben so realisierbar oder gibt es Einwände?
Ich danke euch schon einmal für eure Antworten!


Grüße


----------



## Research (14. September 2015)

Dualboot geht. Vorher Partitionen verändern damit Linux Platz hat.
Dateien nutzen: Ja, ohne Probleme.
Spiele: NEIN. Außerdem gibt es kaum Spiele für Linux.


----------



## ActiveX (14. September 2015)

Guten Abend Research,
danke schon mal für deine Antwort!

Also kann ich dann die Dateien, welche auf der HDD liegen sowohl unter Linux als auch unter Windows nutzen?
Ja unter Linux spielen ist zur Zeit noch schlecht, deshalb wollte ich ja das Windows dual installieren... Ich würde dann Spiele auf der HDD installieren und dann mit Windows booten, um zu spielen (ist das so machbar?)


EDIT: Wie sollte ich die SSD am Besten partitionieren? Wie gesagt SSD ist nur 120GB groß

Gruß


----------



## Research (14. September 2015)

90/30.

Erst Windows, dann Linux.
Linux kann alle Dateien nutzen. Auf jedwedem Dateisystem. Windows nur: FAT/FAT32/extFAT/NTFS.


----------



## ActiveX (14. September 2015)

OK und das mit dem Spielen ist dann auch kein Problem?

Muss ich sonst noch was beachten?


----------



## Research (14. September 2015)

Welche Spiele?


----------



## Jimini (14. September 2015)

ActiveX schrieb:


> OK und das mit dem Spielen ist dann auch kein Problem?


Falls du dich darauf beziehst, die Spiele auf die Festplatte zu installieren und diese dann unter Windows zu spielen - das ist natürlich kein Problem.


> Muss ich sonst noch was beachten?


Für den Fall der Fälle würde ich vorher ein Backup anlegen. Normalerweise ist das kein heikles Unterfangen, aber man weiß ja nie.

MfG Jimini


----------



## DKK007 (14. September 2015)

Windows Programme kannst du einfach mit Wine starten.


----------



## Jimini (15. September 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Windows Programme kannst du einfach mit Wine starten.


Die Unterstützung fällt aber SEHR unterschiedlich aus. Nicht jedes Windows-Programm kann problemlos mit Wine genutzt werden. Manche funktionieren super, andere geben einfach nur einen Fehler aus und du hast Pech gehabt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ActiveX (15. September 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Falls du dich darauf beziehst, die Spiele auf die Festplatte zu installieren und diese dann unter Windows zu spielen - das ist natürlich kein Problem.
> 
> Für den Fall der Fälle würde ich vorher ein Backup anlegen. Normalerweise ist das kein heikles Unterfangen, aber man weiß ja nie.




Ja genau, ich wollte, da die SSD ja recht klein ist, Spiele, Musik, Bilder etc. auf der HDD auslagern und dann mit dem jew. Betriebssystem (welches dann ja auf der SSD ist) auf diese Dateien zugreifen?
Backup ist natürlich vorhanden...

Also werd ich dann Windows mal am Wochenende neu installieren und dann eine ca.90GB große Partition für Windows und 30GB für Linux erstellen. Also erst Windows installieren und dann mit ner Live CD/Stick Linux installieren...?

Danke nochmals für eure Hilfe 

Gruß


----------



## Jimini (15. September 2015)

ActiveX schrieb:


> Ja genau, ich wollte, da die SSD ja recht klein ist, Spiele, Musik, Bilder etc. auf der HDD auslagern und dann mit dem jew. Betriebssystem (welches dann ja auf der SSD ist) auf diese Dateien zugreifen?
> Backup ist natürlich vorhanden...


Mal ein Beispiel, wie sowas aussehen kann: die Rechner meiner Eltern laufen mit Xubuntu und Windows 7. Die Dokumente sind jeweils unter beiden Betriebssystemen verfügbar - hier habe ich eine separate NTFS-Partition erstellt, welche unter Windows als auch unter Linux genutzt werden kann. Wenn dein System fertig aufgesetzt ist, kann man diese NTFS-Partition dann automatisch an einem beliebigen Ort einbinden lassen, so dass du die Daten dort hast, wo du sie haben willst.


> Also werd ich dann Windows mal am Wochenende neu installieren und dann eine ca.90GB große Partition für Windows und 30GB für Linux erstellen. Also erst Windows installieren und dann mit ner Live CD/Stick Linux installieren...?


Genau. Und im Notfall kannst du nachher immer noch Speicherplatz hin und her schieben.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ActiveX (15. September 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Mal ein Beispiel, wie sowas aussehen kann: die Rechner meiner Eltern laufen mit Xubuntu und Windows 7. Die Dokumente sind jeweils unter beiden Betriebssystemen verfügbar - hier habe ich eine separate NTFS-Partition erstellt, welche unter Windows als auch unter Linux genutzt werden kann. Wenn dein System fertig aufgesetzt ist, kann man diese NTFS-Partition dann automatisch an einem beliebigen Ort einbinden lassen, so dass du die Daten dort hast, wo du sie haben willst.
> 
> Genau. Und im Notfall kannst du nachher immer noch Speicherplatz hin und her schieben.



Genau ich möchte von beiden BS auf die Dateien zugreifen können...
Also muss die HDD NTFS formatiert sein, damit ich sie unter beiden BS nutzen kann?
Wie sollte das Format der SSD gewählt werden?


----------



## Jimini (15. September 2015)

ActiveX schrieb:


> Genau ich möchte von beiden BS auf die Dateien zugreifen können...
> Also muss die HDD NTFS formatiert sein, damit ich sie unter beiden BS nutzen kann?
> Wie sollte das Format der SSD gewählt werden?


Alles, worauf Windows zugreifen soll, formatierst du in NTFS.
Alles, worauf Windows und Linux zugreifen sollen, formatierst du ebenfalls in NTFS, da Linux NTFS lesen und beschreiben kann (Windows hingegen kann von Haus aus nicht mit den Linux-Dateisystemen umgehen).
Alles, worauf nur (!) Linux zugreifen soll, formatierst du in einem der unzähligen Linux-Dateisysteme. Ich persönlich empfehle ext4. Dieses nutze ich seit einigen Jahren auf vielen Systemen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ActiveX (15. September 2015)

OK vielen Dank!
Dann werd ich mich am WE mal am Dual Boot versuchen 

Falls Probleme auftreten, würde ich mich hier wieder melden...

Schönen Dienstag noch


EDIT: Ach so muss ich unter Linux noch irgendwas für die SSD einstellen oder macht Linux das größtenteils automatisch? Hat die SSD Nachteile durch Linux?


----------



## Jimini (15. September 2015)

ActiveX schrieb:


> Ach so muss ich unter Linux noch irgendwas für die SSD einstellen oder macht Linux das größtenteils automatisch? Hat die SSD Nachteile durch Linux?


Nein, der Linuxkernel kann seit Jahren mit SSD umgehen. Sofern du keine uralte Version von Mint nimmst, läuft die SSD unter Linux einwandfrei.

MfG Jimini


----------

